# Workhorse Offers Three New Videos



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Three new additions to the Workhorse YouTube channel showcase the Powerhouse quartz dryer, Odyssey floor model press, and the Super Seca flash curing unit. Each fast-paced video provides a capsule introduction to the product, highlighting its features, options and advantages. 

In the Powerhouse video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=all57dZzm1w&feature=em-uploademail), you’ll learn about the dryer’s wider belt and powerful ovens that let you maximize production rates with quick warm-up; fast-curing, 360-degree infrared energy emission; and adjustable heat shields. 

The Odyssey video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGzb1auFgAw&feature=em-uploademail) demonstrates what sets this value-priced industrial press apart from other “entry-level” machines, including easy-load platens, easy-to-use print heads, fine thread micro registration and adjustable off-contact. 

The third new video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTi98YyfdWY) previews the Super Seca Flash Curing Unit, with its infrared heat panel, energy reflectors for enhanced edge curing, adjustable tilt and height and 360-degree head rotation. 

The Workhorse YouTube channel (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2bAY8-scn7up948q_OiUow) is a handy video resource for information about Mach and Odyssey manual presses, Falcon automatic presses and accessories, dryers, the company and facilities and screen printing education.

Workhorse Products offers a full range of manual and automatic screen printing equipment. It specializes in start-up packages as well as training and on-going education for beginners and veterans. Workhorse has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

